# Butter Chicken and Tandorri chicken, simplest Indian recipe I know



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Tandoori Masala (I use Kisna brand) 3-4 tbs
roti or naan (the markets usually have the pre cooked flour roti these are the best imo, you just take one out at a time and cook in a flat frying pan or you can buy one of the cast iron roti pans until bubbly flip and brush with butter or ghee, then throw some cilantro pieces on each one, you can im sure google a how to video yummmmmness!!)
plain yogurt(NOT GREEK!) 2 cup
canolla oil 2tbs
tomatoes 2- 3 med to large processed into a puree with blender
2-4 med garlic cloves minced
1/2 onion minced
1lb cut up chicken breast is healthy but I like skinless dark meat better as it can handle the cooking better
1 stick of butter or 1/4 cup ghee (you can make the ghee by slowly melting butter in a pan and pouring off the salt and white stuff that floats to the top, i use cheese cloth to strain it)
1/4 cup of cream
cucumber
4-6 cardomon pods
a few cloves
stick of cinnamon
2 cups of basmati rice (put the cardamon, cinnamon and cloves in the water while cooking basmati rice, I use chicken broth a lot instead of water to cook it)


Method
use a cup of of yogurt and whip until smooth, take a cucumber and grate it into the yogurt until you can taste the cucumber then refrig for a few hours or over night this is Rita and it helps with spiciness, its kinda like using sour cream with Mexican

mix the tandoori masala with 1-2 tbs of oil 
mix in ONE cup of the plain yogurt the result should be a nice bright color red and taste should be spicy and a little sweet
marinate the chicken in it for 20-30 minutes
saute the onion and garlic
slowly add the chicken mixture then add 
the tomatoe puree cover and simmer for about 20 minutes or more until the chicken is cooked
put in a stick of butter or the ghee(yep its called butter chicken for a reason)
after it melts add the cream, 
cook for additional 2-3 minutes and serve over basmati rice along with the indian bread and rita, pick up some pickled mango if you really want to try something different.

its traditional to put some rice, meat, pickled mango and yogurt on a piece of the bread and eat it the different tastes combined are great

the more yogurt and paste you add the creamy and more saucier it will be.

If you want to try Tandorri chicken its even easier
one whole cut up chicken or 4 big leg quarters, remove the skin and cut slices into the meat
Tandoori Masala 3-4 tbs
plain yogurt 1 cup
canolla oil 
mix together and massage into the chicken, refrig over night and throw on the grill. thats it


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks !!!! were gonna have to try this also sounds amazing....


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

you will never disappoint your guests from kids to adults with this, not too spicy for the people with indigestion problems or kids and not too much "Indian Curry" that unfortunately some people have had bad experiences on....My step dad was from New Delhi and I learned from him his mom and his nephews and wives , I cringe whenever I hear people say they don't like Indian food, im sure its because they have never experienced true Indian cusine


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That does sound quite good.


----------

